# male prospects for me



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ok as you all know I am wanting a male. Here are some from leila's breeder that i may consider


























These next two i'm really serious about.
















They are 1 mo. old. The smaller ones above were just born apr 3


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

My favorite is the tiny white and blue male but truthfully, they are all stunners! Good luck with your choice! Will you show your little boy eventually?


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Love the first 2, the 3rd one scares me a bit (I don't know why). Out of the 2 that you're serious about, I like the 2nd one


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The title of your post made me giggle even though I knew what you were talking about!!

I love the symmetry of the little brown's guys markings. I also love the last 2 guys. Heart shaped noses always get to me!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

all so adorable...would be very hard for me to choose ...


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! They are all so cute!!! But I really like the 4th one. Good luck making your decision.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the title of the post too !! ha ! The pictures are great, this breeder takes nice photos. I would have a difficult time choosing. Can you meet them ??


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I love the second one. I have a weakness for the chocolate ones.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

yes i can meet them. They are less than an hours drive.
Oh and Oh my gosh i just realized what you guys are talking about with my title. HAhahahahha :laughing8: Yeah hubby wouldn't be diggin' that too much. :coolwink:


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought you were starting your own personal ad, too! My laugh for the night...

I love both the last two...I'd have a hard time choosing between them. Any chance of getting both???


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

They are all adorable! My favorite is the chocolate/white chi in the 2nd photo


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

apparently the two i like are the ones they are watching for show. lol So they are going to be watching them. I sure hope it works out for me to get one of those.
The younger ones *white w/silver, choc w/white* are both going to be LC as well, he told me.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

The title made me laugh too, lol. I hope it works out for you, Cheryl.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Cheryl, what lovely babies..such beautiful little heads on these guys! Will be saying a prayer that you get the little boy of your choice.. Leila will just love having a tiny brother around the house.. Deb


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

OOH.... I was all about to vouch for the last puppy; til you mentioned the others would be LC too.... then it's only fair I vote for the Chocolate one hehe!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the third one down. I know he looks a little bigger than the others, but his markings are just stunning. Such a little fluffy butt.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i like the 3rd one even tho they are all lovely


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

aww lucky Leila getting a brother!! i love all of them! it`ll be a hard choice!!


----------



## bronxny (Apr 24, 2011)

tehy are all very cute


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

They are all so cute, what a hard decision


----------



## Debi Hall (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm also in the process of getting a new little boy.... Long sad story with hopefully a happy ending tomorrow!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I like the second one The last 3 have a strange shaped head, but maybe it's just the fur.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

my votes for the chocolate, you can never go wrong with chocolate!! ;-D


----------

